# Worst Timeshare system?



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 14, 2006)

As a member of RHC (royal holiday club) I have frequently used the hotels they offer.

However, every year, I  go through the same routine:
I check online or make a phone call and almost ALWAYS
get a better rate than what I pay in admin fees to RHC !!!!

As such, I feel what the company offers has no value - 
despite the fact that I put $20K up front which if the
company had invested correctly should buy me a better deal,
but it doesn´t.

As such, I feel that this type of system will die out in the near future
(5 - 10 years).

Question: Do you agree?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2006)

Although I would never convert our WKORV unit to hotel points, lots of Starwood owners really like this option, so at least with Starwood, it is a popular feature.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 15, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Although I would never convert our WKORV unit to hotel points, lots of Starwood owners really like this option, so at least with Starwood, it is a popular feature.


Is there an index on tugs for all of these abbreviations? I hate bothering people  when I don't understand...but what does WKORV stand for?    Thanks in advance. 
Terrie


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2006)

> I hate bothering people when I don't understand...but what does WKORV stand for?  Thanks in advance.


WKORV is Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.


----------



## Negma (Feb 15, 2006)

To confuse the issue, the folks at Ka'anapali are calling the first phase the "south" complex and the other north (daaa).


----------



## Spence (Feb 20, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> As a member of RHC (royal holiday club) I have frequently used the hotels they offer.
> However, every year, I  go through the same routine:
> I check online or make a phone call and almost ALWAYS
> get a better rate than what I pay in admin fees to RHC !!!!
> ...


Harpy,
While I agree with many of the comments made about RHC's sales practices and their administrative operations.  Would you feel any different if you paid only $299 plus fees for 40K pts?

eBay listing:
ROYAL HOLIDAY 40,000 ANNUAL POINTS TIMESHARE 
Platinum Ownership Points! Item number: 4441449798 

I just stayed at their contract hotel in Paris for the equivalent of about $95/night, the sign on the back of the door was 440euros=$525 and the best rate that I could never book at the hotel because it was never available was an internet rate of 175euros=$209.  That made me pretty happy.


----------



## icydog (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to agree and I own weekly memberships. I got (2) full one bdrm apts in London and NYC and a junior suite in Rome and all this for my $685 in maintenance fees. Where else can you get luxurious resorts in Europe for this price?  I think I have done quite well thank you. But then again, I only paid on average of $150 each for my two contracts. I also bought a 15K contract with 15K banked for less than $400 and the maintenance on that are only $400 a year. 

Where can you get to for less than the RHC administration fees?  

And Yes they are a nightmare to work with.  I am still waiting for a confirmation for my New York week and its been two months. I hate the way they do business. *They are the WORST in the world in my opinion but their resorts and hotels, at least the ones I know of, are to die for.*


----------



## reddiablosv (Feb 24, 2006)

I have booked Nassau, London twice, and Rome twice and have only owned RHC for 2 years.  I bought it cheap on ebay for practically nothing.  If you reserve a London week and deposit it with SFX they will give you three weeks for your one week deposit.  RHClubbed, I think just about everyone who buys a timeshare or timeshare club membership from the developer overpays.  RHC is no exception.  The only exceptional thing about RHC is that it has received so much bad press that it sells resale for less than its actual value! and makes a good buy for right buyer. IMHO Ben.


----------

